# ICB 2.0 - Auf welchen Namen taufen wir unser Trailbike?



## nuts (21. August 2014)

Es ist eine fixe, aber auch eine gute Idee: Auf der Eurobike wird das ICB 2.0 getauft, damit das Kind einen Namen und nicht nur eine Projektbezeichnung hat. Deshalb werden wir in den nächsten Tagen eure Vorschläge sammeln, daraus einige aussuchen, und euch anschließend darüber abstimmen lassen. Auf der Eurobike werden wir live das Umfrageergebnis ansehen und das Funktionsmuster taufen. Zuerst brauchen wir aber eure Vorschläge!


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB 2.0 - Auf welchen Namen taufen wir unser Trailbike?*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## neurofibrill (21. August 2014)

trailsucht
???!!!
ICB 2.0 TS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morhedin (21. August 2014)

ICBM = Internet Community Bike Missile


----------



## konsti-d (21. August 2014)

Name soll also nicht auch zum Design passen? Denn das steht ja noch nicht fest.


----------



## nuts (21. August 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> Name soll also nicht auch zum Design passen? Denn das steht ja noch nicht fest.



Ich denke viele Namen sind Design-unabhängig. Jetzt mal von Alutech Stealthbomber abgesehen 

Oder was schwebt Dir vor?


----------



## konsti-d (21. August 2014)

Ich hätte mir eben erst Gedanken gemacht, wenn ich es vor mir seh in irgendeiner Form.


----------



## crossboss (21. August 2014)

Alutech Namen die passen typischerweise können :

Marmolada, Pasubio, Grappa !


----------



## Braunbaer (21. August 2014)

Dackelteiler
Bodenfräse
ICB2
Trailblitz
Tagebauer
Noseplanter


----------



## pommes5 (21. August 2014)

endgegner find ich sehr passend


----------



## konsti-d (21. August 2014)

Ins aktuelle Alutech Namens-Portfolio, rein vom Stil her passt mMn z.B.


Vulpes (Bedeutet: soviel wie "Fuchs")
Das würde von der Bedeutung auch zum Charakter des Rades passen, wie ich finde - schnell, flink, wendig, Geschick erfordernd - nicht nur plattbügeln.
Und zu der Gegend, also im heimischen Wald, wo es benutzt werden soll. Wo sich der Kreis wieder zu Sennes und Fanes schließt, die in den Bergen daheim sind. Man könnte sogar sagen das verbindet Namen wie "Keiler"(Tier) und Namen "Fanes"(uralter Name, vermutlich aus dem Lateinischen)

Wenn man an den alten Zeiten von Alutech festhalten will, wäre einfach "Fuchs" auch passend. Englisch "Foxy", aber das hatten wir ja nun schon mal.


Die aktuellen Alutech-Namen hätten sich in einem Forum sicher nie durchgesetzt, ich find sie trotzdem sehr gut.
Ich geh aber davon aus, dass sich mit dem Forum was ziemlich neues, simples, eindringliches durchsetzen wird, wie beim Design und das find ich gar nicht so verkehrt (zumindest bei Design  )


----------



## CptObius (21. August 2014)

Ich hab mal "Zeitgeist" in den Raum geworfen, find ich persönlich sehr passend, da es zu der Art des Projektes sehr gut passt.
Darüber hinaus haben wir dann ein Deutsches Wort, welches wir auch so in englischen Wörterbüchern finden un damit nicht unsere englisch-sprachigen Kollegen vor den Kopf stoßen.

Unter anderem ist Zeitgeist auch ein Name einer internationalen Bewegung, die laut Wikipedia füre eine "Ablösung der auf monetären Tauschmitteln basierenden Ökonomien durch eine ressourcenbasierte Wirtschaft" steht.

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Zeitgeist_Bewegung

Könnte man jetzt auch so Interpretieren als ein Schritt in eine andere Richtung und das tun wir ja auch bei diesem Projekt.

just my 2 cents


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h3!kO (21. August 2014)

Bergwiesel, passt!


----------



## wiihtex (21. August 2014)

Sündenbock und Wanderhure, finde ich ganz weit vorne...


----------



## warp4 (21. August 2014)

Schaut Euch den passenden Thread zum ICB 1 an. Jede Wette, 90% der bekloppten Vorschläge landen wieder hier....

- Nennt es ICB 2 
- Gebt eine Auswahl vor, gerne nach den bisherigen Alutech Vorlieben und lasst darüber abstimmen

Just my 2 Cents 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## konsti-d (21. August 2014)

Um im Stil zu bleiben:

limes (Latein für "Trail","Pfad","Grenze")
find ich passend von den Bedeutungen her.


semita (Latein für "Pfad")
geht auch.

edit: haha, hatten wir nicht auch mal "Heizkörper"


----------



## Da Burli (21. August 2014)

Ich hab mir letztens beim wandern mal Gedanken über den Namen gemacht, und mir ist *Wiesel *eingefallen...Schnell, wendig, flach und lang
außerdem passt es zu den alten Alutech Namen wie Wildsau, Pudel, Kuh...

Gruß Burli


----------



## Cooper6278 (21. August 2014)

Ich befürchte, dass einige der genannten Vorschläge zu massiven markenrechtlichen Problemen führen könnten. Das hat wahrscheinlich bis jetzt keiner geprüft.

Wo soll das Rad denn überall vertrieben werden? Nur EU?

www.tmdn.org und Suche in der Klasse 12 kann hier weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. August 2014)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> ... *blitz ...*



Blitz?
Sentiero?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. August 2014)

Das könnte wieder lustig werden. 
Hab grad keinen Vorschlag, aber irgendwie passt zu der Beschreibung des Charakters kein Dolomitengipfel. Es soll ein schnelles Trailbike werden, kein Tourer der auch mal für die Feierabendrunde taugt. 

Von daher wäre die Idee sich eher an den alten Alutech-Namen zu orientieren und phonetisch ins neue Schema einzupassen der eleganteste Weg.
Wie von konsti-d vorgeschlagen


----------



## konsti-d (21. August 2014)

"Trailblitz" find ich übrigens gar nicht verkehrt.
Würde an die inoffizielle "Trailrakete" anschließen. Nur vielleicht ein wenig feiner, leichter,(schneller?) so ein Blitz, als die dicke Rakete.
Passt auch ein wenig zur aktuell favorisierten Formensprache mit geraden Rohren und dem spitz zulaufenden Hinterbaudreieck.


Sentiero (ital."Pfad")
taugt auch bezüglich der aktuellen Alutech-Namensgebung nach Gipfeln in den Dolomiten, gibt´s nen Weg durch die Dolomiten "_Sentiero della Pace_" was so viel wie "Friedensweg" bedeutet. Grad gegoogelt


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

Frischling
Trailsau

Fand die alten Namen cooler. Das Berggipfelgedöns ist doch Müll.


----------



## ONE78 (21. August 2014)

ich find 

*KRAUT*

super!


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. August 2014)

Man könnte auch etwas programmatischer an die Sache gehen. 
Wie wäre es mit 'Umwerfer' oder 'Flaschenhalter'?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. August 2014)

Flaschenhalter könnte auch falsch verstanden und auf den Fahrer bezogen werden ...

Flaschenwerfer?


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Frischling





ONE78 schrieb:


> ich find
> 
> *KRAUT*
> 
> super!


Oder doch eher Un-Kraut


----------



## ONE78 (21. August 2014)

trailkraut


----------



## Fuzzyhead (21. August 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> Sentiero (ital."Pfad")
> taugt auch bezüglich der aktuellen Alutech-Namensgebung nach Gipfeln in den Dolomiten, gibt´s nen Weg durch die Dolomiten "_Sentiero della Pace_" was so viel wie "Friedensweg" bedeutet. Grad gegoogelt



Keine gute Idee, da Stevens bereits ein 29er Ht mit demselben Namen vertreibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (21. August 2014)

Alutech Demokrat


----------



## pfiff (21. August 2014)

Civetta

Ist auch irgendein Gipfel in der Ecke und hört sich ganz gut an.

Heißt u.a. die Kokette


----------



## SofusCorn (21. August 2014)

Kaninchen


----------



## piotr7500 (21. August 2014)

Flashback


----------



## Jierdan (21. August 2014)

- Karma
- Schweinriese
- Rampensau
- Mehrsau/Mehrschweinchen [Sic]
- Zlatan


----------



## Gefahradler (21. August 2014)

wiihtex schrieb:


> Sündenbock und Wanderhure, finde ich ganz weit vorne...


 Danke, sind beide von mir.


----------



## duc-mo (21. August 2014)

Ich fands schon beim ICB 1.0 schade, dass sich der Name Trailrakete nicht durchgesetzt hat...


----------



## nimbus_leon (21. August 2014)

Alutech Potz-Blitz


----------



## shield (21. August 2014)

irgendwas mit "trail" is geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (21. August 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> edit: haha, hatten wir nicht auch mal "Heizkörper"



Den hätte ich jetzt wieder gebracht...


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2014)

"Frankenstein" passt wohl ganz gut  *duck und weg*


----------



## woorscht (21. August 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> "Trailblitz" find ich übrigens gar nicht verkehrt.



gefällt mir auch gut.


----------



## doctor worm (21. August 2014)

"The Hoff" da freuen sich die Amis


----------



## pfiff (21. August 2014)

_HEIZkörper _habe ich beim ICB1 schon vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Erisch (21. August 2014)

Fichten-Elch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2014)

_Sëlva_


----------



## mpmarv (21. August 2014)

Trailweapon!

oder einfach nur Waffe


----------



## Willi777 (21. August 2014)

Zoff 2.0


----------



## esta (21. August 2014)

keine Ahnung wer es reingeschrieben hat aber "Wilde Hilde" würd ich schon fast des Namens wegen kaufen


----------



## Neo1959 (21. August 2014)

Trail Hure


----------



## B.Scheuert (21. August 2014)

Drecksau. Passt zu Alutech.


----------



## H.B.O (21. August 2014)

Ballerina


----------



## Kerosin0815 (21. August 2014)

_Einesuntervielen_ oder _0815MTB oder Deransatzwaranfangsgut....._


----------



## Normansbike (21. August 2014)

*Hasenfuß  /.					Coward*


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. August 2014)

Das Teil muss heißen:

*Wuglwagl*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (21. August 2014)

OffTopic 
(weil wir im Forum soviel off topic rumlabern, das also unser Stil ist, sozusagen)

The Tits
(lose übersetzt: besser gehts nicht, sehr geil)

Wag the Dog
(... wenn der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedelt...)


----------



## nimbus_leon (21. August 2014)

Bügelbrett


----------



## H.B.O (21. August 2014)

brocken-quasi als gegenstück zu den üblichen hochalpinen namen


----------



## William Foster (21. August 2014)

Manche Vorschläger machen sich ganz schön zum Obst hier, aber egal...

... im Übrigen sind Wanderhure und Schinderhannes meine Favoriten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2014)

BÄ'M


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (21. August 2014)

Alutrail find ich gut. Besser find ich aber trailrakete


----------



## discordius (21. August 2014)

Zauberlehrling


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. August 2014)

Mein Tip wäre "*Lynx*", was lat. übersetzt "*Luchs*" bedeutet. Der Luchs ist ein Sternbild des Nordhimmels...sehr unscheinbar aber einzigartig...eben wie auch die nordische Marke Alutech.

Die andere Bedeutung von "Lynx" wäre eine Katze....der Luchs. Dieses Tier ist sehr geheimnisvoll und auch selten. Es bewohnt ebenso die nördliche Hemisphäre und ist meistens zwischen Waldgebiet, Felsen und Wiese vorzufinden. Luchse sind schnelle Raubtiere und gerne in der Dämmerung (Nightride) unterwegs. Sie können sich gut der Umgebung anpassen.


----------



## ultima88 (21. August 2014)

Mit den lateinischen Namen steh ich wohl nicht alleine da

Meine erste Idee war: Mustela (lat. Wiesel)
Auch gut...  Lupus (Wolf), Puma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veyron (21. August 2014)

Habe mir mal ein paar alte PS3 Titel ausgesucht. Ich finde "Alutech Journey"(Reise) und "Alutech Vanquish"(bezwingen) recht cool.


----------



## Akira (21. August 2014)

einige Vorschläge hier sind echt zum Fremdschämen

Wenn wir bei den Bergen Bleiben dann: PIZ (Boé)


----------



## Da Burli (21. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Mit den lateinischen Namen steh ich wohl nicht alleine da
> 
> Meine erste Idee war: Mustela (lat. Wiesel)
> Auch gut...  Lupus (Wolf), Puma



Latein hab ich noch nie gemocht...würd einfach bei *Wiesel* bleiben, find das passt super zum Charakter des Bikes!


----------



## mathijsen (22. August 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Alutech Demokrat


Muss dann aber standesgemäß mit einem Opel Senator transportiert werden


----------



## ultima88 (22. August 2014)

Da Burli schrieb:


> Latein hab ich noch nie gemocht...würd einfach bei *Wiesel* bleiben, find das passt super zum Charakter des Bikes!



auch lieber französich geholt? 

"Wiesel" passt wirklich sehr gut, egal in welcher Sprache. Mal schaun wie das mit den Ecken und Kanten vereinbar ist...


----------



## konsti-d (22. August 2014)

gerade draufgekommen wegen der Einfachheit des Konzepts und evtl. dem simplen Rohrsatz, den ich favorisiere:


easy trail
simple
simplex (lat.für: einfach, aufrichtig, ehrlich,... die Übersetzungen gefallen mir quasi alle:http://dela.dict.cc/?s=simplex&failed_kw=simpel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knogi (22. August 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Trailweapon!
> 
> oder einfach nur Waffe


Ist zwar jetzt Off-Topic, aber bei sowas frage ich mich immer wie man ein Bike als Waffe bezeichnen kann, liest man ja des öfteren...

Ansonsten finde ich die Vorschläge Wiesel und Luchs gut - egal ob Deutsch oder Lateinisch.


----------



## woorscht (22. August 2014)

Mein Vorschlag aus dem Reich der Tiere:

TrailRex oder einfach nur *T-Rex*!


----------



## mynoxin (22. August 2014)

"Rise"


----------



## -MEGADETH- (22. August 2014)

Einfach "Mountainbike"

oder

Obamba drone
Steinbeisser
Venom
Master of the Puppet
Trust
Thrust
Super Collider
Sweating Bullet
Rattlehead
Lucretia
Fuel
Battery
Ktulu

Ultimativ wäre natürlich:

*DEUTSCHLAND*

Also

"Alutech DEUTSCHLAND"
"Alutech Schlaaand"
"Alutech Deutschland Bike"


----------



## foreigner (22. August 2014)

Meine bisherigen Favoriten aus den Vorschlägen:
- Mountainbike
- Fichtenelch
- Trailsau
- Lupus
- Frischling
- Rampensau


----------



## Plumpssack (22. August 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Mein Tip wäre "*Lynx*", was lat. übersetzt "*Luchs*" bedeutet. Der Luchs ist ein Sternbild des Nordhimmels...sehr unscheinbar aber einzigartig...eben wie auch die nordische Marke Alutech.
> 
> Die andere Bedeutung von "Lynx" wäre eine Katze....der Luchs. Dieses Tier ist sehr geheimnisvoll und auch selten. Es bewohnt ebenso die nördliche Hemisphäre und ist meistens zwischen Waldgebiet, Felsen und Wiese vorzufinden. Luchse sind schnelle Raubtiere und gerne in der Dämmerung (Nightride) unterwegs. Sie können sich gut der Umgebung anpassen.


Google mal BH Lynx


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. August 2014)

Dann eben *Luchs ! *


----------



## foreigner (22. August 2014)

Wurzelknecht und Schindluder auch nicht schlecht sind.


----------



## Wayne_ (22. August 2014)

war "Gerät" schon?

bisher am besten finde ich:


Jierdan schrieb:


> - Rampensau





pfiff schrieb:


> _HEIZkörper _





nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Bügelbrett


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. August 2014)

haha..im Ernst, die meisten Tips hier können hier doch nicht ernstgemeint sein oder würde man bikes mit ulknamen kaufen wollen?

@foreigner...Dann schon eher die englische Version wie "root servant" oder "grind bitch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultima88 (22. August 2014)

Kauft doch auch jeder den Hans Dampf


----------



## imfluss (22. August 2014)

predator.
windspiel.
podenco.
anaconda.


----------



## Wayne_ (22. August 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> haha..im Ernst, die meisten Tips hier können hier doch nicht ernstgemeint sein oder würde man bikes mit ulknamen kaufen wollen?


warum nicht. denk mal an tune.
ich würde zb. viel lieber eins kaufen mit so einem "ulknamen" anstatt eins mit irgendeinem lateinischen namen, der zwar ne ganz tolle bedeutung hat, die über 10 ecken auf das bike bezogen ist, aber ansonsten mäßig klingt. und eins mit "trail" im namen schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## foreigner (22. August 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> haha..im Ernst, die meisten Tips hier können hier doch nicht ernstgemeint sein oder würde man bikes mit ulknamen kaufen wollen?
> 
> @foreigner...Dann schon eher die englische Version wie "root servant" oder "grind bitch"


Warum sollte gerade ein Alutech, die immer deutsche Namen hatten, enlgische Namen nehmen?
Man erinnere sich:
- Wildsau (mit allen möglichen zusätzen für die Varianten)
- Dropsau
- Keiler
- Pudel
- Die Kuh

Erst mit dem Fanes sind Sie auf Berge umgeschwenkt, was ich schade fand.


----------



## BigVolker (22. August 2014)

Eindeutig 
-2MeterPenetreter

Edit: obwohl "VolkerRacho" natürlich auch seinen Reiz hat ;-)


----------



## doctor worm (22. August 2014)

Hatte wir Quickie schon? Nicht? 
Bitte schön! 
Passt zum Konzept und ist lustig.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. August 2014)

Spritzer?

Flitzer?

Knaller?

Unity?

New Era?

Carver?


----------



## crossboss (22. August 2014)

Ähmm passend zum medialen Zeitgeschehen

Lenkwaffe,-)


----------



## konsti-d (22. August 2014)

one
Trail One
wegen einglenker und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. August 2014)

Promenadenmischung. Weil jeder aus der STraße was dazu beigetragen hat.


----------



## Enginejunk (22. August 2014)

Trailer. 

so wie der film der im kopf abläuft bevor man fährt und halt trail für, joa, trail halt.


----------



## H.B.O (22. August 2014)

shredilac


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. August 2014)

Ballermann?


----------



## Doozzer (22. August 2014)

Es geht nichts über *KEILER*

Edit: Gab es leider schonmal


----------



## Romarius (22. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Sentiero


+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sludig667 (22. August 2014)

No Remorse


----------



## -MEGADETH- (22. August 2014)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> No Remorse



Jaaa  , und wer hat's vorgeschlagen? Genau...


----------



## waldbauernbub (22. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ... Schindluder auch nicht schlecht sind.


"Schatz, ich bin in zwei Stunden wieder zurück ... ich muss nur mal schnell Schindluder treiben."

Gefällt mir gut. Wäre passend, mutig, deutsch und witzig. Wird's aber genau deshalb wohl nicht werden.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. August 2014)

Woodie?


----------



## Gefahradler (22. August 2014)

oder nach Fanes und Sennes kommt: (Schinder)Hannes


----------



## Sludig667 (22. August 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> "Schatz, ich bin in zwei Stunden wieder zurück ... ich muss nur mal schnell Schindluder treiben."
> 
> Gefällt mir gut. Wäre passend, mutig, deutsch und witzig. Wird's aber genau deshalb wohl nicht werden.


 
Schindluder +1 (Da werd ich gleich nostalgisch und muß an die 90er denken, da Prager Handgriff damals ein gleichnamiges Album rausbrachten   bzw. wegen den Schindern)


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. August 2014)

Einen hab ich noch:

Schlammpe?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. August 2014)

Alutec ICeBerg


----------



## William Foster (22. August 2014)

knogi schrieb:


> Ist zwar jetzt Off-Topic, aber bei sowas frage ich mich immer wie man ein Bike als Waffe bezeichnen kann, liest man ja des öfteren...



Weil man damit jemanden schlagen kann?


----------



## Jierdan (22. August 2014)

William Foster schrieb:


> Weil man damit jemanden schlagen kann?



"Schwer ist gut! Schwer ist zuverlässig! Wenn sie klemmt, kannst du ihm übern Schädel ziehen!"

Nennen wirs doch einfach "Snatch", dann haben wir alle Anspielungen vereint. Ein Schwein mit Diamantform...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (22. August 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Alutec ICeBerg



In Anlehnung daran:
comICBuch
tropICBird
logICBoard

edit: Bei "Hill" musste ich kurz schmunzeln. ^^


----------



## Fladder72 (22. August 2014)

tropICBird... mach doch einen offtopICBird draus. Davon gibt's genug...


----------



## gobo (22. August 2014)

"Fichten Fiets" wäre doch mal was anderes!


----------



## konsti-d (22. August 2014)

Nur:

OFFTOPIC
einfach weil´s witzig und unbeschwert ist, ein wenig daneben, selbstironisch, einzigartig. Und jeder muss sofort an die Wurzeln des Rads denken, das Internet/Forum.
Klingen tut´s auch gut, eingängiges Wort.

Wär echt originell, mein Favorit.
Wird mit Sicherheit in jeder Bike-Bravo ein Witzchen drüber gemacht, dann muss es nur so gut sein, dass es das Gegenteil beweist.


----------



## Totoxl (22. August 2014)

Ich bin ja für "Wieselflink", oder "Baller Bitch". Wobei man Baller Bitch auch Schwalbe zuschicken könnte.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. August 2014)

OT
...in Anlehnung an die Alutec-Alpengipfel...
= Berg in Graubünden
oder
OverTeaser
oder
OffTeer
...mal biken


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. August 2014)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> warum nicht. denk mal an tune.
> ich würde zb. viel lieber eins kaufen mit so einem "ulknamen" anstatt eins mit irgendeinem lateinischen namen, der zwar ne ganz tolle bedeutung hat, die über 10 ecken auf das bike bezogen ist, aber ansonsten mäßig klingt. und eins mit "trail" im namen schon mal gar nicht.


Respekt bei soviel Toleranz aber bei Tune haben die Namen ja auch einen Bezug zur Funktion...
Zieh Dir doch nochmal die Vorschläge von z.B. #82-89 (ausgenommen #88) rein und vielleicht die letzten bis #108...wenn das nicht etwas schräg ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr. Funny ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## gobo (23. August 2014)

society,local,companion oder auch wailing weil das wird kommen!!!!


----------



## Gefahradler (23. August 2014)

Komm-Unity


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. August 2014)

Compadre.


----------



## Der Nachkomme (23. August 2014)

*Mojo *- Cooler Klang, gute Bedeutung, und irgendwie mal was Anderes.


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. August 2014)

Der Nachkomme schrieb:


> *Mojo *- Cooler Klang, gute Bedeutung, und irgendwie mal was Anderes.



Mal davon abgesehen das Ibis seine Räder so nennt...


----------



## Der Nachkomme (23. August 2014)

Wusstichnich.


----------



## Laidt (23. August 2014)

Beefbike


----------



## Nico Laus (23. August 2014)

Alutech Johann Carl Friedrich Gauß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (23. August 2014)

ich hab's: Schlendrian. Jürgen würde sich das ja nie trauen, aber wenn wir es so nennen


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. August 2014)

Ja, ja so raw raw raw flitzt der Schlendrian, wenn beim Alp-X-Glühn wir durch die Trails rumziehn...


----------



## chorosisg (23. August 2014)

Nemesis finde ich gut!!


----------



## dkc-live (24. August 2014)

Ich habs! Wir machen es 3 kg schwerer und nennen es:

CruiseMissleProof


----------



## gobo (24. August 2014)

woody!!!


----------



## bastie77 (24. August 2014)

In Anlehnung an den "großen" Eingelenker von Alutech, den PUDEL fand ich ursprünglich DACKEL ganz passend für unser Trailig mit weniger Federweg. Oder, wenn das zu profan klingt alternativ auch DACHSHUND.

Nachdem ich aber heute mit meinem Junior (drei Jahre alt) unterwegs bin, geht mir jetzt irgendwie der Begriff FRECHDACHS nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Ich weiss auch nicht wieso

Das würde meiner Meinung nach auch zum (angestrebten) Charakter passen.


----------



## ultima88 (24. August 2014)

Propain nennt sein Jugendbike Frechdax...


----------



## Plumpssack (24. August 2014)

Ich find Boaar oder Boahr cool (englisch für Keiler und "boaah") und dann schön in raw mit gefrästem/geklebtem Alutech Keiler Logo Auf dem Steuerrohr um den Namen zu untermalen.


----------



## Stevie-79 (24. August 2014)

Trailfräse


----------



## Ganiscol (24. August 2014)

Kettenhund
Donnerkeil
Terrier
Thunderchief
Pistensau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (24. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich find Boaar oder Boahr cool (englisch für Keiler und "boaah") und dann schön in raw mit gefrästem/geklebtem Alutech Keiler Logo Auf dem Steuerrohr um den Namen zu untermalen.


Logo ist ja geil, passt wohl aber besser zu nem dicken Keiler. Ich will ein Füchslein für mein Vulpes. Haha


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2014)

geht nich mehr? son schiet! wollte grade 'Sinep' vorschlagen...


----------



## Da Burli (25. August 2014)

Hi! Wann wird denn die Abstimmung sein, und ist die Taufe dann am Sa?

Gruß B


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> geht nich mehr? son schiet! wollte grade 'Sinep' vorschlagen...



ts, ts ... 

Terrier find ich geil! Wie so ein Fox Terrier: geht dir nur bis zum Knie, aber Testosteron für drei Hunde ...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

FLC? Full Layout by Community oder Fun Loving Criminal.


----------



## nuts (25. August 2014)

Also, momentan denken wir an eine Abstimmung über folgende 6 Vorschläge (dabei kommen jeweils 2 aus den Kategorien Fanes-Typologie / Wortspiel / Englisches

Waldmeister
Heizkörper
Nemesis
Tribun
Woods
Boss


----------



## Jierdan (25. August 2014)

In welche Kategorie fällt Nemesis dabei?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. August 2014)

Irgendwie kein Name dabei der so wirklich meine Stimme kriegen würde. Heizkörper ist für mich beim ICB 1.0 verbrannt (bzw. steht auf meienm auch drauf) Und der Rest ist irgendwie mehr so Meh.


----------



## nuts (25. August 2014)

Nemesis ist nicht nur diese Vergeltungsgeschichte, sondern auch der Name eines Fanes-Gipfel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Irgendwie kein Name dabei der so wirklich meine Stimme kriegen würde. Heizkörper ist für mich beim ICB 1.0 verbrannt (bzw. steht auf meienm auch drauf) Und der Rest ist irgendwie mehr so Meh.



D'accord.

Zur Fanesgruppe hätte dann ja auch der Monte *Cavallo *gehört.


----------



## R.C. (25. August 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> In welche Kategorie fällt Nemesis dabei?



Anagramm von 'Siemens', also Wortspiel .


----------



## mpmarv (25. August 2014)

Puh. Hauen mich alle nicht so vom Hocker.

Cavallo reißt dann schon eher was.


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, momentan denken wir an eine Abstimmung über folgende 6 Vorschläge (dabei kommen jeweils 2 aus den Kategorien Fanes-Typologie / Wortspiel / Englisches
> 
> Waldmeister
> Heizkörper
> ...



Da hatte dein Vorschlag "Schlendrian" mehr zu bieten. Ist der/die/das Tribun auch ein Gipfel? Ich kenne es nur von den alten Römern.

Mir haben da z.B. auch die Vorschläge in Anlehnung an das "alte" Alutech Programm gefallen - oder sind diese aus genau dem Grund raus?


----------



## Bombenkrator (25. August 2014)

Die Namen sind jetzt nicht so der Hit finde ich.
Da waren einige gute dabei.


----------



## -MEGADETH- (25. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Zur Fanesgruppe hätte dann ja auch der Monte *Cravallo *gehört.



So, korrektigiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (25. August 2014)

Ich hatte im anderen Thread schon mal Witold [althochdeutsch, "Herrscher des Waldes"] vorgeschlagen,
was ja nahezu identisch mit "Waldmeister" wäre, allerdings weniger, nun ja... hölzern klingt. 
Dass es, englisch ausgesprochen, zufällig auch noch an der dahinterstehenden Community-Leistung Anklang nimmt, ist, wie ich finde ein Pluspunkt.


----------



## imfluss (25. August 2014)

Forrest Jump


----------



## -MEGADETH- (25. August 2014)

Bergfahrrad oder neudeutsch "Mountainbike" wäre der beste Name gewesen.


----------



## sick.boy (25. August 2014)

Also entweder:

*"Trailer"* (da es ein Trailbike ist)

oder, was klar auf der Hand liegt:

*"ICB 2.0" *(was das Bike sofort erkennbar macht sowie schlicht & einfach beim Namen nennt)


Cheers & keep it real


----------



## Bombenkrator (25. August 2014)

oder "Montenbaik"


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> ...
> Mir haben da z.B. auch die Vorschläge in Anlehnung an das "alte" Alutech Programm gefallen ...



Mir auch. Da gab´s einige gute dabei und die waren -für meinen Geschmack - so gut wie alle besser, als die "die zur Diskussion stehen".


----------



## Plumpssack (25. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mir auch. Da gab´s einige gute dabei und die waren -für meinen Geschmack - so gut wie alle besser, als die "die zur Diskussion stehen".


Ich fand glaube ich auch Frischling am besten.


----------



## ONE78 (25. August 2014)

Ich find die vorschläge auch nicht so gut, da waren beim durchlesen deutlich bessere dabei, imho.


----------



## nuts (25. August 2014)

Wir sind mit den Namen auch noch nicht vollständig happy. Deshalb lassen wir noch nicht drüber abstimmen, diskutieren die Auswahl gerade nochmal


----------



## konsti-d (25. August 2014)

die Auswahl geht für mich persönlich auch gar nicht...
Die Bereiche sind ok, wobei man ja jetzt echt nicht auf echten Gipfeln beharren muss, zumal da die coolen Namen immer mehr ausgehen und es ja eh was komplett neues werden soll.

Woods wäre evtl. als Woody gut- dann klingt´s wenigstens verspielt und lustig ->Charakter des Rads und nicht wie "Wuz".


*"Alutech Woody" - *denk ich an:  *Spaß im Wald mit meinem besten Kumpel, dem Rad. *

Gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. August 2014)

Der Autofreak (somit wohl auch der Konstrukteur) denkt dabei an Holzbeplankte Autos aus 50's und 60's und der Disneyfan an nen Spielzeugcowboy.


----------



## konsti-d (26. August 2014)

Passt doch rein ins Bild. Nur positive Assoziationen damit. Sollte immer schon der beste Freund sein.


Und 2 Stefans kennst du doch auch, oder?
Hat ja noch nen Familiennamen das Ding zur Not.
Dann wird´s eindeutig.


Markenrechtlich könnt da evtl. was dazwischen kommen. Grade bei Disney und der Autoindustrie ein großes Thema. Gelten die Markenrechte in Kategorien, wie KFZ, Spielzeug, Fahrrad?


----------



## ultima88 (26. August 2014)

Wiesel in allen möglichen Sprachen wurde doch auch mehrfach genannt. 
Wenns dann doch nicht so eckig und kantig wird würde das doch prima passen mMn.

Egal welcher es wird, ich hoffe auf dezente Decals...


----------



## konsti-d (26. August 2014)

Bei den Assoziationen fällt mir grad NS-Bikes ein. Interessiert auch kein Schwein mehr heutzutage. Hauptsache es ist eingängig und man kann sich´s merken 

Wiesel ist passt für mich auch.

Gibt´s eigentlich Namen, die so daneben sind, dass man das Rad nicht kauft, obwohl´s gut ist?


----------



## nuts (26. August 2014)

paar Namen waren halt auch schon geschützt. Hm. So richtig klick gemacht hat es noch nicht, obwohl ich Hügeleisen schon sehr geil finde  Wir reden morgen früh nochmals drüber, hoffen dann zu einer Einigung zu kommen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> paar Namen waren halt auch schon geschützt. Hm. So richtig klick gemacht hat es noch nicht, obwohl ich Hügeleisen schon sehr geil finde  Wir reden morgen früh nochmals drüber, hoffen dann zu einer Einigung zu kommen.



Taranaki wird doch wohl nicht geschützt sein? Auch n Berg, allerdings nicht in den Dolomiten/Südtirol. Taranaki heißt übrigens "Scheinender Gipfel/Berg". Für Alutech´s neuen Bestseller eine gute Aussicht, oder?


----------



## -MEGADETH- (26. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Taranaki wird doch wohl nicht geschützt sein?



Chicken Teriyaki auch nicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> paar Namen waren halt auch schon geschützt. Hm. So richtig klick gemacht hat es noch nicht, obwohl ich *Hügeleisen* schon sehr geil finde  Wir reden morgen früh nochmals drüber, hoffen dann zu einer Einigung zu kommen.


Den hatte ich noch garnicht gesehen. Da hatte ich irgendwie gerade spontan ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## Nerve_CF (26. August 2014)

Alutech *HardTRAIL*

Alutech *TRAIL and error*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der Autofreak (somit wohl auch der Konstrukteur) denkt dabei an Holzbeplankte Autos aus 50's und 60's und der Disneyfan an nen Spielzeugcowboy.


Und ich an Woody Allen, was jetzt nicht gerade Sexy ist ...


----------



## foreigner (26. August 2014)

Rudel fände ich auch gut. Kommen die klassischen Alutech Rahmen mit hinein, sowie die Entstehung des Bikes.
Wobei Frischling immer noch mein Favorit wäre. Kommt nach langem mal wieder ein Bike mit einem "klassischen Alutech-Namen" nach und im Vergleich zu den Wildsäuen und Keilern ist´s halt wirklich ein kleines Rad.
Dazu hat´s ein völlig anderes System und Optik als Fanes, Sennes, Teibun und Co. und darf daher auch ein anderen Namen (kein Berg) haben.


----------



## Ganiscol (26. August 2014)

Keiler und Wildsau sind ja schon zwei Borstenviecher, stellt dem Pudel doch noch einen Köter zur Seite. Ich hätte da Vorschläge...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Rudel fände ich auch gut. Kommen die klassischen Alutech Rahmen mit hinein, sowie die Entstehung des Bikes.


Der Begriff "Rudel" Ist bei Alutech aber schon vergeben. Das ist der Teamname der Alutech Soulrider
http://www.das-rudel.com/


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. August 2014)

Na dann eben Rotte.


----------



## Ganiscol (26. August 2014)

Ein Bike kann aber weder ein Rudel noch eine Rotte sein. Kommt irgendwie komisch daher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. August 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Ein Bike kann aber weder ein Rudel noch eine Rotte sein. Kommt irgendwie komisch daher...


Mit der Begründung finde ich Berggipfel aber auch komisch


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. August 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Ein Bike kann aber weder ein Rudel noch eine Rotte sein. Kommt irgendwie komisch daher...



Ein agiles Trailbike verbinde ich aber eher mit Begriffen wie diesen als mit monumentalen, schneebedeckten Berggipfeln.


----------



## Ganiscol (26. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mit der Begründung finde ich Berggipfel aber auch komisch


 
Die meisten wissen doch gar nicht woher das Wort kommt. Bei Rudel oder Rotte weiss ein Grundschüler das es eine Gruppe von Tieren bezeichnet und nicht ein einzelnes und deshalb klingts doof.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. August 2014)

Die immer wiederkehrende Reduzierung auf singuläre Begriffe finde ich persönlich absolut vorhersehbar und langweilig.


----------



## Whip (26. August 2014)

nennt's doch Fanduro


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. August 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Die meisten wissen doch gar nicht woher das Wort kommt. Bei Rudel oder Rotte weiss ein Grundschüler das es eine Gruppe von Tieren bezeichnet und nicht ein einzelnes und deshalb klingts doof.



Der Nazi denkt an U-Boote und Flieger.



Whip schrieb:


> nennt's doch Fanduro



Whip, du hast gerade das Next Big Thing erfunden. Nach Enduro, Trailbike kommt das Funduro.


----------



## Ganiscol (26. August 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die immer wiederkehrende Reduzierung auf singuläre Begriffe finde ich persönlich absolut vorhersehbar und langweilig.


 
Dann denkt dir halt mal was unvorhersehbares und unlangweiliges aus - Rudel und Rotte gehören nicht dazu.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. August 2014)

edit: ups, Mist.


----------



## Nerve_CF (26. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> edit: ups, Mist.



*Edith* (edit) find ich gut - ständig wurde alles geändert, bis die meisten zufrieden sind


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Der Nazi denkt an U-Boote und Flieger.[...]



Sonst geht´s noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloRider85 (26. August 2014)

Ich bin für Trabi:
*
TRA*il*BI*tch

PS: es ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint...


----------



## dave. (26. August 2014)

Rocky - the Underdog


----------



## Whip (26. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> ...
> Whip, du hast gerade das Next Big Thing erfunden. Nach Enduro, Trailbike kommt das Funduro.


haha Auch nicht schlecht  Aber das A in Fanduro war schon Absicht ;-)


----------



## -MEGADETH- (26. August 2014)

Trail Rambo wäre ja auch nicht schlecht gewesen...


----------



## BrandX (26. August 2014)

"Mate" =  Kumpel.Oder in der Chatversion "m8"
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. August 2014)

Whip schrieb:


> haha Auch nicht schlecht  Aber das A in Fanduro war schon Absicht ;-)


Ick weeß doch. Habs ja nur abgeleitet. Weil werden ja nicht alle Bikes von Fäns entworfen ...


----------



## Deleted 143609 (26. August 2014)

Das Ding heißt bei mir im Kopf einfach "Popper".


----------



## imfluss (26. August 2014)

krawallride.
kurvenwunder.


----------



## nuts (26. August 2014)

Bisher einziger vernünftiger Name auf der Eurobike (bei Mitbewerbern): "Icecream Truck"

Bei Alutech selbst: Fat Fanes (der war aber auch einfach!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (26. August 2014)

warum nicht ganz einfach ein jugendfreies Wort verwenden....auch wenn es möglicherweise nicht pc ist...

man(n) bezahlt für das IBC 2.0 genug Geld und dann hat das Teil gefälligst alles mit zumachen...nicht wahr?^^

und ein Bike, welches wirklich (fast) alles klaglos mitmacht, das kann nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## bolg (26. August 2014)

Gabs schon

Spalter (teilt ja die Community),
Serpentine,
DaLang,
Donnerbalken (gerne auch eingeenglischt: Thunderbeam) ?


----------



## RuhrRadler (26. August 2014)

Waldmeister/Woodruff...oder Platzhirsch xD


----------



## nuts (26. August 2014)

Schwarm

Jugendschwarm


----------



## nuts (26. August 2014)

Bzw: Sitze gerade in einer Schwalbe Präsentation. Namenstechnisch natürlich interessant


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. August 2014)

Geht so. Seit Fatal Bert ist da nix mehr witzig. Außer Crazy Bob vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (26. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Bzw: Sitze gerade in einer Schwalbe Präsentation. Namenstechnisch natürlich interessant


 
Aha, kommt jetzt endlich Dirty Diana oder was?  Da warte ich schon seit Jahren drauf.


----------



## getriebesand (26. August 2014)

NEMESIS......


----------



## imfluss (26. August 2014)

Shredillac.


----------



## morhedin (26. August 2014)

Waldschrat -> in englisch hobgoblin -> hopgoblin weils zum springen einladen soll.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (26. August 2014)

hobgoblin gibt es schon,

war Bergschreck schon?


----------



## morhedin (26. August 2014)

ok dann ist hopgoblin zu ähnlich


----------



## nuts (26. August 2014)

getriebesand schrieb:


> NEMESIS......



Nemesis dürfen wir leider nicht, zumindest nicht in Italien.


----------



## Whip (26. August 2014)

Dann halt NEhMt'swiEeSISt


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. August 2014)

Endor
Trail Thrill
Uber Dizzy
Yell


----------



## Jierdan (26. August 2014)

Alutech BOARd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (26. August 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Forstknecht ?


----------



## nuts (27. August 2014)

Die Abstimmung ist online 

http://mtbn.ws/n1wvy

Gute Nacht.


----------

